# Sun Ringle Ryde XMB MTB 26" Laufradsatz für Shimano



## coffee_to_go_w (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe einen Sun Ringle Ryde XMB Laufradsatz 26 Zoll inkl. Schnellspanner.  Der LRS war an meinem neuen Cube und wurde nur zweimal gefahren. Unglücklicherweise hat er ein paar kleine Kratzer abbekommen. 

Der Laufradsatz ist für Shimano (meine Sram Kassatte hat dennoch wunderbar draufgepasst) 

Preisvorstellung liegt so bei 130 EUR (VB)

Hier noch der Link zur offiziellen Anzeige: 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-ringle-ryde-xmb-mtb-26-laufradsatz-/72030767


----------



## Morieez (11. August 2022)

LG Maurice gibt es noch Fotos von den Kratzern? sind das Kratzer oder Beulen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morieez (11. August 2022)

der link von eBay Kleinanzeigen passt nicht können Sie mir den link schicken?


----------



## Morieez (11. August 2022)

von welchem Jahr ist der laufradsatz?


----------



## Morieez (11. August 2022)

Ist das ein Kratzer oder eine delle in der Felge?


----------

